# Shark Week 2008!



## SharkWeek08 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey everyone, Fishfirst gave me the OK to create a thread in the forums here about *Shark Week*. I'm working with Discovery and have some cool images and stuff to share with you. 

I'm sure some of you have been watching Shark Week '08, so feel free to talk about any of the shows. Maybe talk about what you want to see next year, what your favorite show was this year, or any questions you have too!

Here are some images from the Mysteries of the Shark Coast special which premiered last night:













































































































Happy Shark Week, everyone! :fun: I hope you've been enjoying it so far!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

It's just not fair I don't have this channel and Discovery and the speed network are the only channels i want.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice. Those are some awesome pics. I've always enjoyed sharkweek, especially the mythbusters parts, but something about their show this year left me a bit empty feeling.

I have only seen one of the other shows due to school work, but hopefully I'll catch some reruns.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

dude, i love shark week. i wish it was more like shark month!
one suggestion is do more than 1 mythbusters episode on sharks, because they are so awesome.


----------



## SharkWeek08 (Aug 1, 2008)

karazy said:


> dude, i love shark week. i wish it was more like shark month!
> one suggestion is do more than 1 mythbusters episode on sharks, because they are so awesome.


Actually there is more than 1 MythBusters episode on sharks!  There is the Jaws 2-part special as well as the Supersized 2-part special, so that's kind of like 4 episodes! If you swing by their site you can check the episode guide to catch up on any of those... I'm excited to see this week's new episode, it's on Wednesday at 9PM. The guys are going to be blowing up steak and pushing the limits of angry drivers this week, woohoo!

So what did everyone think of this years Shark Week?


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Shark week was good this year. I liked the mythbusters and dirtyjobs episodes. I wish there was more on cutting edge scientific research going on. Also I loved the shows on pre-historic sharks. It seemed like many of the "featured" shows were on shark attacks. 
Honestly, there should be maybe 1 or 2 shows on shark attacks, because there is only so much I can take of people being mistaken for seals. I think anyone who is going to watch shark week is going to know why sharks attack people. I know we want to emphasize that people are not natural prey, but pretty much every scientific show talks about said topic. I think we should try to inspire fascination about sharks, rather than discuss their clumsy mistakes. Just IMO.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

The Dirty Jobs episode I watched last night was great! It's a show I usually enjoy, but this was, by far, my favorite.

I didn't catch many Myth Busters this year. The one that I did see was a re-run from a few years back. Boo.


----------



## HTML.Coder (Aug 6, 2008)

SharkWeek08 said:


> Hey everyone, Fishfirst gave me the OK to create a thread in the forums here about *Shark Week*. I'm working with Discovery and have some cool images and stuff to share with you.
> 
> I'm sure some of you have been watching Shark Week '08, so feel free to talk about any of the shows. Maybe talk about what you want to see next year, what your favorite show was this year, or any questions you have too!
> 
> ...


I missed 'shark week' i wanted to watch it, but was to busy, where can i watch it online? youtube?


----------

